
Cannabis Is Going to Go Mainstream - TechFinder
https://medium.com/utopiapress/cannabis-is-going-mainstream-ec74f5f6f6bd
======
deogeo
> Tobacco is Going to Go Mainstream

While I support cannabis legalization, I'm really not excited about it,
outside of the minority of users that use it as pain relief/medicine.

~~~
willio58
And why is that sir?

~~~
deogeo
Like alcohol and tobacco (and sugary drinks, and processed food, and...), it
is yet another vice. More specifically:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis_(drug)#Adverse_effect...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cannabis_\(drug\)#Adverse_effects)

~~~
rubyn00bie
That link is really bad and if you’re trying to prove a point you should find
a scholarly one.

Right now it just sounds like you think all vice is bad, you decide
exclusively what vice is, but... that’s just an opinion on how you view the
way to live a good life.

